
Show HN: Create a career page for your company in 75 seconds - liveashish
https://param.ai/
======
raghu_nandan
That will be awesome. How will it be different than WP plugins? If it's gonna
setup everything-HR of the career site, then this is Brilliant.

~~~
liveashish
raghu_nandan, basically Param also deals with end to end recruitment process.
As in, let's say you're using a WP-Plugin (may be a form), and you get that
data on your dashboard, but you can't really do the status changes or invite
the candidate for an interview. Param takes care of all those.

------
prasantabesra
kudos to Param team for looking into one of the oldest and the most time
taking process and making it smoother.

Going to share this with our HR team.

------
SubhraShritiM
Commendable work being done on this page.

~~~
liveashish
Thanks ShubhraShritiM. Hope it helps the companies.

------
piyushbhatia
Would be interested to know the details

~~~
liveashish
We built Param.ai on a vision to ease the entire recruitment process. Right
from automating the flow from career page, interview scheduling to create the
offer contract.

------
piyushbhatia
Would like to know the details

